# JMRI Question



## spikedrivingblues (Dec 11, 2018)

This question is regarding JMRI OPERATIONS rather than DECODER PRO. JMRI OPERATIONS has nothing to do with DCC but I thought I might find some more experienced JMRI users here. Sorry if I posted it in the wrong place.

Also, I did join the JMRI User's Group so I could ask questions there but I cannot figure out how to navigate that site. 

I have a spur programmed to receive loaded flat cars only. The program "knows" that two cars fit on the spur and I have the move count set to two. All trains are assigned to routes which call for two moves at this location including lifts and drops (Random is set to off). I did this so a train with both loaded flat cars will drop both of them off. Alternately, if an empty car is already on the spur and a train comes to that location it will be "forced" to pick up the empty and drop off the loaded one.

However, the program creates switch lists that only perform one move at this location when two are possible (again, random is set to "off"). 

I entered the maximum train length into the program settings as it would be when my layout is complete even though I have less than half of the cars I will have when the layout is complete. 

Could it be that the program prioritizes length of trains over the number of moves at a given location? If this is the case, when all of my locations exist on the layout and I have the amount of cars I intend will the program work as I planned?

Sorry for the wordy question. 

Paul


----------



## Genetk44 (Feb 26, 2016)

Paul...I’m sorry I can’t answer your question. Which JMRI users group did you join...was it this one? [email protected] If so...what is your problem navigating it..maybe I can help you with that...they are the most helpful and knowledgable group for JMRI issues.

Cheers
Gene


----------



## spikedrivingblues (Dec 11, 2018)

Genetk44 said:


> Paul...I’m sorry I can’t answer your question. Which JMRI users group did you join...was it this one? [email protected] If so...what is your problem navigating it..maybe I can help you with that...they are the most helpful and knowledgable group for JMRI issues.
> 
> Cheers
> Gene


Sorry, I didn't see my email notifying me of your reply until today.

I looked at it again and turns out I only created an account but never searched for and joined that group. 

I'm having more luck now :laugh:

Thanks

Thanks


----------

